# CG No Rise - Prewash Ratio



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi. I've purchased some Chemical Guys - No rinse, which I've yet to try.

I'm wanting to know what ratio to mix a prewash solution in case I have to use it on really dirty panels.

The normal mix is 1oz to 2-3 gallons (US gallons I presume ).

So that's 28ml to 7.56L (base on 2 US gallons, 3.78L per gallon)

7560ml / 28ml = 270 Each ml of No Rinse Dilutes to 270ml water.

Will 10ml of No Rinse in a 1L spray bottle be too strong a prewash ratio?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

No idea but I'd be interested to hear myself, as I've just placed an order this morning.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you mean Optimum no rinse?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's similar but not the same


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its called GC No Hose IIRC.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Your figures seem to be about right.
But remember it also comes down to your water hardness.
Playing on the side of caution. Would go for the 10mils.

See how it works, Then modify the next time to suit. You are only looking for the product to soften and start to lift from the paint. Break the bond it has.

Gordon.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ross said:


> Do you mean Optimum no rinse?


Sorry Ross it's the Chemical Guys product. Couldn't remember the full title off the top of my head.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Your figures seem to be about right.
> But remember it also comes down to your water hardness.
> Playing on the side of caution. Would go for the 10mils.
> 
> ...


That was a question I forgot to ask you on the Polishing day. Didn't want to PM you as I know you are a busy guy. Thanks for taking time to answer my question.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> That was a question I forgot to ask you on the Polishing day. Didn't want to PM you as I know you are a busy guy. Thanks for taking time to answer my question.


 Pm box always open M8. :thumb:

Might not get back straight away, but will as soon as I am online.
Dont worry about it, others dont :lol:

Only joking. 
Gordon.


----------

